# Hello New York!



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks like we will be saying good bye to our beloved SF Bay Area. We are moving to Long Island as my DH's company is relocating him to thier HQs. 

This is a big change for us and more so for our furbabies Benji and Lizzie. I have to find a vet and a reliable, trustworthy, caring petsitter. Benji and Lizzie have always lived at their fabulous breeder's home when we traveled and finding a nice pet sitter is the top priority. We have been so fortunate to be a part of great group of people here. We have had some wonderful times together at playdates. 

So NY forum pals, I would appreciate any inputs, recommendations you can provide. I would love to get together with you for playdates once we settle down. 

Thank you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how exciting!!!! Poornima, this will be a big change, but it will be great to finally meet you, Benji and Lizzie! I don't really have any tips since I live in the city and all, but I just wanted to welcome you to New York!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Poornima this will be a big change for you and the familiy. Another great part of the forum, so many will be able to help you get settled.

Look's like Benji & Lizzie may be joining in on the NJ/PA play dates soon.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea Poornima!! We are so excited to have more Hav's on the Island!! Where abouts will you be moving to? When are you moving?eace:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lina, Leeann and Diana, thanks for the warm welcome. I look forward to the playdates and meeting all of you! 

Diana, we will be near Plainview. We are looking for a rental home for now and finding a suitable home that meets our requirments and allows pets is proving a bit hard.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Poornima! 

I am so excited that you made the announcement! Carlito is looking forward to playing with his son Benji and I am sure Nico will fall in love with Lizzie.

Happy house hunting!

:cheer2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck with the move Poornima! 

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! It is going to be quite an adventure!!!

Kristin, I too am looking forward to meeting Lito. When I was once describing Benji's antic's to Kimberly, she mentioned that Benji appears to have similar temperament as Lito. . It would be fun to see them together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poornima, that is so exciting! but I bet a bit unsettling as well. I am so glad there are forum members who will be there in NY for you. Who knows maybe even an east coast play date some day. Boston is only 5 hours to long Island.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo, more East coasters for my playdates!!! CAnnot wait for you guys to come Poornima!!! I am sure that Diana, Michele and Lina can absolutely help you with vets and connecting with who you need!!! When exactly are you moving?>? ARe you at least going to miss our yukky winter??
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poornima- Sorry to see you go! Boo hoo! And we never had our playdate! :Cry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Poornima- Sorry to see you go! Boo hoo! And we never had our playdate! :Cry:


I feel the same way! :hurt:
When do you leave? Maybe we can have a goodbye party playdate?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I already told you in person today, but I wish you safe travels and am hopeful that the perfect home will come across your path in the next few days. Enjoy your visit! I look forward to hearing about it when you get back home.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

YOU WILL LOVE L.I. WELCOME


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know how I feel about it. I'm happy for you and us. And don't forget, if you have a problem finding a rental, holler. There are so many rentals available now that even though you have the dogs, finding one shouldn't be as hard as it used to be.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Poornima......Welcome to the eastcoast. You will love it here and you can join in our NJ/PA playdates.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Long Island. I wish you an easy transition to the East Coast. I will see if I can contact my friend in Plainview about vets, sitters, etc. Let me know if I can help with anything. 

We are going to have to hire a bus to go to Laurie's playdate. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

I am so sad that you will be leaving our little Hav community out West, but at least there are lots of nice Forum members to receive you in the East! I will miss seeing Lizzie grow up. I saw her yesterday at Santa Clara and she is just a sweet doll - I love how her face is so round that she looks like a little baby seal! I'm glad we had a few playdates together and we will try to squeeze at least one more in before you move!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima,
All of you will be missed. It was great to see Benji and Lizzie on Saturday. They are doing well. Good luck with your house hunting. What a great thing this forum is. While we, on the west coast bid you a sad farewell, those on the east coast are welcoming you with open arms.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima - I met a family at the mall last night who had a 13 week old Hav, and they live near to where you will be moving. She was the cutest little pup. Anyway, I told them about the forum and hopefully they will sign on and maybe we can get some references from them.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Poornima,

Welcome to NY!! My DH's main office is out of Plainview, however, we live Upstate. I've actually never been there. If you want, I can have him ask around around the next time he's in the office for vet reccomendations. It soundsl ike there are alot of people from that area on this board too who will help you out. I think we're about 3 hours from you, so if you ever make your way upstate, let me know!!!! Best of luck with the move, I know that's always a stressful time. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

One of the girls I know uses a vet that she loves in Hicksville, which is right near Plainview. I can get the information for you if you like.

I was hoping to hear from you while you were here so Milo and I could meet you, but I'm sure we'll see you soon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah! You can join us at Laurie's for the NJ playdate! I can't wait to meet you guys!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just checking in because I was thinking of you and hope the house hunting is going well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, I feel bad that you are leaving the Bay Area, and we haven't met you and your wonderful dogs in person yet! I have really enjoyed our online correspondance. But it looks like you will be instantly welcomed into the very active and super nice group of Forum members in NY & NJ. Best of luck, Poornima!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Best wishes Poornima! I am so sad our furbabies havent gotten to meet yet =(
Thanks for all the tips and advice you have given me, you are a rockstar.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Poornima.

I live on Long Island as well and live just below from where you are moving to. There is a great daycare center in Hicksville that also has grooms facilities. We have not used them yet but we plan to next time Luna needs it. Presently we use a groomer across the street from the daycare center.

Our vet is in Massapequa - South of where you will be moving to.

We will need to finish fencing in our yard as it looks like there will be a great need for another playdate facility. 

Jon, Sylvia and Luna.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Jon, how are you doing? Isnt it great - more local pups on the East Coast!!!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, that is great. There will have to be a playdate at the continental divide some day. West versus East.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We should try to have a playdate before Laurie's so all of our dogs can meet. I really think it would be good to carpool it to NJ. Maybe rent a van.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Thank you so much, my East Coast pals for the warm welcome and offer to help out. My west coast buddies, I am going to miss you all. 

We got back last night from a whirlwind tour of Long Island. We got a chance to see a few properties but nothing has come up that would be suitable at this time. We are very optimistic that in next couple of months we should be able to find something. It is going to be a big change for all of us. We are excited at the opportunity of exploring new places, meeting new people but at the same time sad of leaving our home and friends here. It is indeed wonderful to belong to this forum of caring people. 

Geri and Michele, we were so busy while there that I didn't have chance to call you. I hope to see you next time. Thanks again for offering to help. I appreciate it.

Kimberly, thanks for your best wishes. It was lovely to see you last Friday and congratulations on your win. Jane and Susan, I am going to miss you. You have been so wonderful!! 

Amy, you are so sweet, thanks! Hope I will get to meet you before I leave. Jeanne, I hope we get to meet too. Maddie and Benji, the half-siblings, should meet before we leave! 

Linda and Laurie, I am so looking forward to meeting all of you in NJ and NY. 

Jen, Jon, thanks for the welcome and recommendations. I will definitely get in touch.

I will keep you posted. Thank you all for your support!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Poornima, I am sorry you guys were not able to find the right home on your trip. I know here in the East, more houses become available in the spring, warm weather always seems to make people get moving!! We cannot wait for you to call yourself an East coaster!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I look forward to being able to call you "neighbor." I'm sure there wasn't the right place now because the time isn't right. Just when you need it the perfect one will show up. When is the actual move? Not that I'm trying to rush you, you understand. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

People don't like to move now because of the school semester. I'm sure you will find something soon.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Purina. Good luck. I cannot wait to see you at one of the East coast play dates.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I look forward to being able to call you "neighbor." I'm sure there wasn't the right place now because the time isn't right. Just when you need it the perfect one will show up. When is the actual move? Not that I'm trying to rush you, you understand. :biggrin1:


Geri, most likely the move is going to be by mid-May. I look forward to seeing you. I got a better grasp of LI geography during my trip there and looks like we are going to be indeed neighbors. Look forward to Benji, Lizzie, and Milo playdate.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> People don't like to move now because of the school semester. I'm sure you will find something soon.


Michele, you are right. Our real estate agent indicated that we would have more choice in next 3 weeks. So hope to find something suitable before we move.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Rita said:


> Oh Purina. Good luck. I cannot wait to see you at one of the East coast play dates.


Thanks, Rita! It is really nice to get such a warm welcome from all of you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwww! I just got to meet adorable Lizzie and Benji Saturday and now you are moving
PS-how is Lizzie after her surgery?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Poornima!
Yes as Laurie and Michele said, I am sure as we get closer to spring you will have many more options. So do you have to make another trip out here then? Were you able to narrow down some areas you like?

Hope the weather wasn't too bad for you when you were here. My brother-in-law and his family live in California. We laugh because *every* time they come for a visit the weather is cold and rainy, it never fails! I always feel so bad because we certainly have our beautiful days too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Geri, most likely the move is going to be by mid-May. I look forward to seeing you. I got a better grasp of LI geography during my trip there and looks like we are going to be indeed neighbors. Look forward to Benji, Lizzie, and Milo playdate.


Love it! Look forward to it. :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Awwww! I just got to meet adorable Lizzie and Benji Saturday and now you are moving
> PS-how is Lizzie after her surgery?


Sally, thanks! Lizzie is doing well after her surgery. She is with Elaine, I will pick her up on Sat.

Hope we would get to meet before I leave. Thanks again for the lovely picture of Lizzie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Gracie,
The weather was lovely on Tue and Wed. When we landed on Monday, it was so gloomy that it definitely brought down my spirits. We were encouraged by the sample of some properties we saw and so we were actually able to narrow down the areas. I will pm you where we are looking to settle down. Compared to NY, it appears that CA has a very straight forward process for selling and buying a house. So we are expecting that it is going to take a little longer to complete the process of buying a house even if we find a house we like. I am glad that we have started the process.

Best,
Poornima



gracie said:


> Hi Poornima!
> Yes as Laurie and Michele said, I am sure as we get closer to spring you will have many more options. So do you have to make another trip out here then? Were you able to narrow down some areas you like?
> 
> Hope the weather wasn't too bad for you when you were here. My brother-in-law and his family live in California. We laugh because *every* time they come for a visit the weather is cold and rainy, it never fails! I always feel so bad because we certainly have our beautiful days too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Update*

We found a house on LI :whoo: and looks like we should be in contract by Tuesday if all goes well! :biggrin1: Wish us luck!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That's exciting! Keep us posted....LI is beautiful!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoo: Yay! Congratulations! I wish you tons and tons of luck!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Vicki and Shelly! Vicki, LI is indeed lovely. We explored a little bit during our last househunting trip and are looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for you. Looking forward to your move.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope you found the house of your dreams! Is there a back yard, or a place to run? A nearby park? A great groomer near-by? Tell us about it! I love house hunting! There are so many chances for new and exciting things!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. You are moving here at such a nice time of year. Today we had a mix of clouds, thunder showers and a warm sunny afternoon.
Flowers are blooming - spring is finally here. Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's wonderful, Poornima! Wishing you a smooth & speedy escrow!! hugs, amy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Amy! Hope I will get to meet you sometime before I move.

Christy, the lot is quite big and we will have to put ex-pens in the beginning to make sure Benji and Lizzie don't disappear into the woods behind the house. It is not uncommon not to have fences in that area. As to the groomers, vets and petsitters, I will have to check around once we settle down. 

Geri and Michele, looking foward to meeting you all. I hope Benji and Lizzie don't get scared of thunder showers. Thunder showers or storms are rare here.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting, Poornima. I wish you lots of luck in having the contract, escrow and all the other details go smoothly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. We don't have thunder storms all that often. It was really unusual to have one so early in the season here. Better than earthquakes IMHO. :biggrin1: You and they will have a lot of fun here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby went outside in the rain during the thunder. At first they were like "what was that?", but then they just started playing in the rain. It didn't seem to bother them much and the rain didn't last long.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope everything goes smooth and it sounds like there are lots of play dates on the east coast


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: POORNIMA IS COMING TO THE EAST COAST!!!:whoo::whoo:

We cannot wait to have you out here with us all!! Hope all goes well with the contract.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Poornima!!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to Long Island, NY, Poornima, Benji and Lizzie.

We just fenced in the last portion of our yard so there is another play date yard !

If Sylvia, Luna and I can be of any assistance please write.

Good luck with the closing.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck Poornima!
Let me know if you need any help if you are moving to the areas I am familiar with. 
And don't worry, I didn't have any thunderstorms up here the other day  They really don't occur that often. I don't think we have had any since I got Teddy, or at least none that bothered him so I would remember it!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Joe! Look forward to meeting you, Sylvia and Luna. I am so glad that Benji and Lizzie will have so many playmates! 

Diana, thanks! We are keeping our fingers crossed that the contract will go through. I will PM you the location.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish I could help you more. I lived in San Francisco for 7 years before moving back east. However, I don't live on Long Island. It'll be a big change for you, but I really love it here. The winters can be cold and the summers really hot. You will fit right into spring and fall. I'm sure your dogs will be fine.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*We are really moving...*

Thank you all for your best wishes! We are in contract  and looks like we should move by end of June.

Geri, Michele, Diana, and other Long Islanders, look foward to meeting you this summer. :whoo:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea Poornima!!! That's great news! Congratulations!! :whoo:

We look forward to meeting you this summer also!

I am definitely looking into that car seat for Teddy, thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! I guess this makes you official. You'll enjoy living here. There are so many things to do and places to see, if you have a mind to do it. I'm excited for you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Thank you all for your best wishes! We are in contract  and looks like we should move by end of June.


 Best wishes Poornima! Finally get to meet you and your leaving.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*welcome*

Best wishes on your new adventure. what park of long island are u moving to? I lived in selden for a few years.


----------

